# Camilo being played for a fool



## nirinip (Mar 19, 2010)

I love watching this man play golf so when gamecampus golf game came out with the camilo avatar I puchased a 90 day avatar in his image of 25 dollars but it only lasted for 14 days I hope you see this camilo and contact onnet and clear this up Thanks from a huge fan.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry you've lost me?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Villegas Camilo from Spain? OOOOOps?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Villegas Camilo from Spain?


Camilo Villegas is from Colombia.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

OH! I had a senior moment


----------

